# Fire Ants



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Sat in a pesticide CE class today as they taught on insect pest and beneficial insects. Guy siting at my table asked are we going to discuss fire ants at the end of the discussion on beneficial insects. They had not planned to but it was acknowledge they help control worms which did not surprise me but then they brought up their negative of FARMING APHIDS. What? Turns out they help each other out. Don't think this long read and maybe you knew it.

http://fireant.tamu.edu/fire-ants-aphid-ranching-skills-may-be-key-to-their-successful-u-s-invasion/

For those who ask what is Fire Ants you are blessed. I have just posted the link, did not upload any file.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, I asked what fire ants were on this forum years ago when the topic came up, y'all can keep em down there where they belong.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I got bit on the wrist the other day by one; the wrist and top of my had is all swelled up. I hate those little devils.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

The name FIRE ant is very proper for them. Memory is they came in through the port of New Orleans years ago. I have learned one thing from them other that avoid them, apply regular household bleach to a bit or sting normally stops the swelling if apply shortly after the bite or sting. Vinegar helps a good bit but not as good of job but will not stain clothes. It works with all insect bits I have tried it with.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

mlappin said:


> y'all can keep em down there where they belong.


Technically the little devils don't belong in the USA !!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't swell from a fire ant bite, but they sure do itch and cause a great deal of irritation and blistering.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> Technically the little devils don't belong in the USA !!


You mean they are illegal aliens? They came in by boat with no invite or paperwork allowing them to enter.


----------

